# G'day from Oz



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Welcome to The Horse Forum, sparky! I look forward to seeing your artwork.

Thanks,
Admin


----------



## child in time (Dec 4, 2006)

Hello sparky and welcome to our forum!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

Hi sparky, i've only been a member for a little while too, anyways welcome  i'm sure you'll like it here.


----------



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

thanks for the warm welcome


----------



## Cedarsgirl (Dec 5, 2006)

Glad to have you with us here on the forum.


----------

